# Anyone actually live at home and get along with their family?



## dreamer2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone else lives at home and actually enjoys it/is fine with it...it seems like mosts posts about the subject matter on here complain about living at home with their parents and how they can't stand it/can't wait to move out.

So I was just wondering if anyone actually enjoys living with their parents...has a good relationship with them 

I actually don't mind living with my parents since I have no other family in my life at all...they are the only people I got...yes sometimes we got on each others nerves...but doesn't that happen with anyone. We each have our own independence, and help each other around the house in different ways. I don't think living at home with your parents is a bad, negative, or embarrasing thing in general, unless you live in an abusive household or you don't get along very well with your parents, etc.

Thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I remain at home with the parents and I'm 30. I'm fairly comfortable there, but I won't deny that it's irritating me how I simply can't progress in life, no matter what I do.

I have no friends, none of my family outside of my direct own seemingly want to know me any more so outside of work, my parents are about the only people I actually speak to. I get on okay with the pair of them, although they don't want to know about my SA any more. They're sadly the sorts of people who seem to think I can just 'click my fingers' and magically cure myself on their say so. That's about the only thing I can say negatively about them. Other than that, most of my meals are made for me, most of washing is done (my mother hasn't worked for ten years due to a heart attack, aged 49) and I help out my father with the DIY work. I'd be lost or extremely stressed without them. 

Unfortunately, I can't afford to move out. I've never had the luxury of a girlfriend (dual income), so even if I rented a cheap place around here, near enough half my monthly salary would be gone immediately. Not only that, my parents now rely upon me for money as my father changed jobs four years back thanks to the recession and now only earns about half of what he used to ten years ago. We have to all financially support one another just to survive. 

I would like more the opportunity for more independence and to be more 'normal', but it's financially not possible and I'd end up extremely lonely.


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I do enjoy living at home, we treat each other good and don't really argue. I do want to move on with life though and get a home for myself.


----------



## dreamer2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

ahh ya i get ya guys...I understand the feeling, but I feel like if you lived on your own...you'd still have struggles...for example: paying rent, meeting people, making friends...really whats the difference? Its just your living environment...how would having your own place make it easier to have friends, etc?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Noooope


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

dreamer2015 said:


> ahh ya i get ya guys...I understand the feeling, but I feel like if you lived on your own...you'd still have struggles...for example: paying rent, meeting people, making friends...really whats the difference? Its just your living environment...how would having your own place make it easier to have friends, etc?


 Let's say if a person grew up in an emotionally abusive household. 
Both living at home vs moving out would have its cons, but it would depend on which cons you prefer to deal with.
If you live at home, the cons is your mental and emotional health will be affected.
If you move out, there will be rent to worry about.
Would you rather struggle with financial issues, or would you rather struggle with mental/emotional health issues? Ha now this is the crucial question to think about here.


----------



## dreamer2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

Candle298 said:


> Let's say if a person grew up in an emotionally abusive household.
> Both living at home vs moving out would have its cons, but it would depend on which cons you prefer to deal with.
> If you live at home, the cons is your mental and emotional health will be affected.
> If you move out, there will be rent to worry about.
> Would you rather struggle with financial issues, or would you rather struggle with mental/emotional health issues? Ha now this is the crucial question to think about here.


yeah exactly


----------



## dreamer2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

Candle298 said:


> Let's say if a person grew up in an emotionally abusive household.
> Both living at home vs moving out would have its cons, but it would depend on which cons you prefer to deal with.
> If you live at home, the cons is your mental and emotional health will be affected.
> If you move out, there will be rent to worry about.
> Would you rather struggle with financial issues, or would you rather struggle with mental/emotional health issues? Ha now this is the crucial question to think about here.


Most people don't think about that though, they think moving out will fix their problems, period...their emotional problems will probably still follow them even when they move out also...so theres that too.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I still live with my family and i think we get along ok. Arguments here and there but other than that

It's nice


----------



## dreamer2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

cool, thats nice to hear guys, thanks for sharing, so there is some hope to bond together


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I get along with my parents yeah. Never really fight


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Steiner of Thule said:


> I get along with my parents yeah. Never really fight


The Thules rule.


----------



## illadelphroots (Apr 17, 2015)

I have just under 2 more years of school left, so obviously I am at home, but I honestly don't really feel like a belong at home or at school. My family (except my brother) is not very understanding, and being of lebanese descent, my family doesn't really care much about feelings. I feel like they ride my worries off as trivial; as it was once for them. My worries are really only about the future, like work, careers, love and life in general, but since they all worried about the same things at one point in there life (like we all did) they don't really care. I tell them I can never sleep at night from worry, but they say its normal.

I really only enjoy cooking, basketball and sleeping nowadays since I get indirectly bullied a lot; but other than that I'm pretty happy. I live in a beautiful country with everything we need. Though my family doesn't understand my mind a lot, they still provide me with a great education. These things make me happy, so they provide some sense of belonging


----------



## dreamer2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

illadelphroots said:


> I have just under 2 more years of school left, so obviously I am at home, but I honestly don't really feel like a belong at home or at school. My family (except my brother) is not very understanding, and being of lebanese descent, my family doesn't really care much about feelings. I feel like they ride my worries off as trivial; as it was once for them. My worries are really only about the future, like work, careers, love and life in general, but since they all worried about the same things at one point in there life (like we all did) they don't really care. I tell them I can never sleep at night from worry, but they say its normal.
> 
> I really only enjoy cooking, basketball and sleeping nowadays since I get indirectly bullied a lot; but other than that I'm pretty happy. I live in a beautiful country with everything we need. Though my family doesn't understand my mind a lot, they still provide me with a great education. These things make me happy, so they provide some sense of belonging


Hey, sorry to hear about not being able to express your feelings with your family and the bullying...I hope things get better for you in the future ^^ That's cool you can still appreciate the things they do help you with though and not feel bitter towards them


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

meepie said:


> The Thules rule.


The Thules lol. Hi meepie


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

I still live with my parents and get along with them pretty well. My mom is my best friend and we rarely fight at all. My personality is so similar to my dad's that we clash a lot, but it's never anything serious. People always ask me why I still live at home and if I want to move out. I figure if it's easy and comfortable, why make life harder on yourself and change it??


----------



## dreamer2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

ashleynoelle87 said:


> I still live with my parents and get along with them pretty well. My mom is my best friend and we rarely fight at all. My personality is so similar to my dad's that we clash a lot, but it's never anything serious. People always ask me why I still live at home and if I want to move out. I figure if it's easy and comfortable, why make life harder on yourself and change it??


Definitely, makes sense...that's cool you are confident about it and don't feel ashamed


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Let me tell you how well our 'family' gets along with each other. 
My dad and sister haven't spoken to each other since 6 years. 
I haven't spoken to my sister since 7 years. 
My mom and dad argue and shout at each other everyday. 
Each of us wishes the other one was dead. 
Now how's that for a lovely little family?


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

I lived at college for a couple years hated the people in my dorms and then moved back until I finish college. I feel like living at home was making it harder to leave though because my family would try to involve me in all their problems and home became a miserable place to be around. I ended up not eating because I didn't wanna go in the kitchen and deal with the stress of their complaining about **** and the stress just built up over time it stopped feeling like home a long time ago.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, we get along very well and they have been extremely supportive all my life. Everything good with me started with my parents. I wish more parents would show their children this kind of love and respect, to let them be free enough to develop but be there if needed.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I still live with my mum and i probably will for many more years, and i'm totally fine with it. Sure it would be cool to have my own place, but what's the point? I have zero social life so i don't need my own place. Might aswell save the little money i've got and be a lonely loser with my mum. It will be a bit of a struggle the day we have to move to a smaller place though. We'll see how much we get along after that...


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah we get along well. After my older brother moved out several years ago a lot of the stress kind of went with him. My mom, dad, and me have a sort of harmony going. We all help each other and around the house. I do the majority of the grocery shopping and cook dinner a few nights week. I help my mom when she is having health problems- driving her to doctors and things like that. I do the laundry and other household chores.

I do want to move out and get my own place though because I know I shouldn't still be living at home at my age and it does hurt my self confidence and self-esteem.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I can't stand my Dad. 

He works at home and sits in the living room with his laptop talking on the phone all day! Every time I come out of my room to eat, I just plug headphones in so I won't have to deal with him. My mom also has a problem with this too. He really needs his own office or he needs to go sit downstairs away from others. Not to mention he gets in a bad mood easily and likes to yell. I can't even stand to be in the same room with him anymore especially when i'm eating. He's just friggin omnipresent and the upstairs is too small, that's the problem. My parents are leaving for a whole week this Sunday and I will be celebrating so I don't have to deal with my dad taking up the whole dang upstairs for a week.

Oh yeah, I found out he's been secretly using my laptop to view and download porn while im gone. That makes me even more angry at him. He's probably been reading my forum posts and all my top secret notepad documents about all my past crushes. =(


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> I still live with my mum and i probably will for many more years, and i'm totally fine with it. Sure it would be cool to have my own place, but what's the point? I have zero social life so i don't need my own place. Might aswell save the little money i've got and be a lonely loser with my mum. It will be a bit of a struggle the day we have to move to a smaller place though. We'll see how much we get along after that...


You never know. A lot can change in 2 or 3 years time. You might be begging to be out of the house when you're 20.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yeah I still live at home with my mother and 2 younger brothers. I tend to get along just fine with my older sisters and mom, but my younger brothers generally try to find any way they can to make me angry, its bad enough to the point where our family knows that us three just cannot go out and do stuff together, we just avoid it. Its funny as my dads side was the exact same, the brothers never got along and its carried over to us. I usually just stay up in my room or try to do my own thing in the shop and tinker away.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Yeah

Guess so

Usual reasons to move out of the family home seems to be:

A job elsewhere
Moving in with a partner or friends
Having a toxic relationship with parents

I have none of them (infact where I live at the moment is ideal for my job as its a 5min drive) 

I also said I refuse to rent as I think its dead money and I'd never share a flat with a stranger (to be honest I couldn't do it with a friend I need my own space way too much)

So I carry on, saving for my house deposit, since I'm having to do it alone with no help from a partner I'm going to need like double the average. I also contribute a decent amount to the bills here (and help out - which is a given, and probably more than most with a disabled parent) I certainly don't "leech" 

We get on fine, I can come and go as I please, they dont interfere with anything, they don't harass me or get on my case, I'm aware its not great that I'm still at "home" at my age but with the economy, the lack of jobs, the crap wages in what jobs do exist more and more seem to stay at home longer (I know plenty in their 30's)


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I'm in the same position as many on this thread. I want to save for a deposit as I don't like the idea of renting. I get on reasonably well with my parents so I plan to stay at home for a few years until I save up enough money.


----------

